# How to buy a domain.



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a domain name picked out that is not taken, but my question is, does it matter which company I use to register that domain. If I use yahoo will I be limited to setting up a yahoo store. Which ones have you used and found easy to work with. I really know nothing about web design so I may have to find someone to design me a simple website. Any info ,as always, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

txmxikn said:


> I have a domain name picked out that is not taken, but my question is, does it matter which company I use to register that domain. If I use yahoo will I be limited to setting up a yahoo store. Which ones have you used and found easy to work with. I really know nothing about web design so I may have to find someone to design me a simple website. Any info ,as always, is greatly appreciated.


It generally doesn't matter where you buy the domain name from. It doesn't have to be the same place where you get your hosting.

Here's a past discussion that I found in a search that will give you lots of feedback on places that people have found easy to work with:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t34939.html


----------



## AMClothing (Apr 12, 2008)

Im going to tell you right now the best place to get hosting, a domain and much more is 1&1 Internet Inc. - Web Hosting Services and Domain Name Registration that is where I am going to host my website.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

I typically register our domain names with Godaddy.com. It provides a great control panel to manage your domains, even if you host your website somewhere else. I've also heard great things about 1&1 Internet Inc. We currently use Bluehost.com and so far, I've been extremely satisfied with their service. The other thing to consider is what shopping cart system you want to use to sell your products. Many web hosting services (like Bluehost.com) provide free shopping cart software you can enable. We decided on using CubeCart and so far, I'm pretty impressed with the capability and flexibility of the system. It was really easy to plug in real-time credit card processing too.


----------



## surfdefender (Feb 2, 2008)

I would suggest getting your domain from a place like go daddy or one of the many well know registrars, and not get it though your web hosting company. I have seen in the past where the hosting company will register the domain in their name as opposed to the website owners name. Then when the website owner decides to move on, they find out that they don't own their own domain name, the hosting company does. So to be safe I suggest a good domain registrar, and find a good hosting company separately.


----------



## AMClothing (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you have any suggestions, on which Domain registrar, and a hosting company?


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

AM,

We use godaddy (godaddy.com) to register our domains and Bluehost.com to host our website. Godaddy charges about $9 plus tax for a domain name (for one year), and provides discounts if you register the domains for more than one year or if you buy more than one domain name. I've purchased about 20 domains through them and point them to the bluehost dns so I can manage the websites through Bluehost. I have one account at Bluehost, but can manage all 20 domains. It's pretty easy. I would suspect you could do the exact same thing at 1&1 Internet.


----------



## johnmc (Jun 17, 2007)

txmxikn said:


> I have a domain name picked out that is not taken, but my question is, does it matter which company I use to register that domain. If I use yahoo will I be limited to setting up a yahoo store. Which ones have you used and found easy to work with. I really know nothing about web design so I may have to find someone to design me a simple website. Any info ,as always, is greatly appreciated.


I have been using lunarpages for about 4 years now
and have not had any problems with them.
now days you get lots of software to setup your site.

the main reason I would suggest lunarpages, besides
the price and they do not own the domain name, some companies will retain ownership.

and yes there are cheaper web hosting but do they
include free domain setup and renewals for life?
tons of disk space, tons of traffic, support, code, etc.

any questions please email me or post a reply here.


----------



## xtremetshirts (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi, if you're going to be build a simple website you could use any popular web hosting company, but if you're building an oscommerce, website you better find a reputable web hosting company that supports oscommerce. I tried webhost4life and godaddy and I had a bad experience with them when installing my shopping cart. I switch to siteground which is a real oscommerce supporter and things are getting better. so, when deciding what type of website you want to build, try to get reviews from other users first about the web hosting provider.


----------



## Henri (Mar 4, 2008)

I use goddady, netfirm, or vistapages I won;t use yahoo cause if you read there contract they can take your domain name at any time without asking you!. I almost have 20 names secured and I'm finishing to build my site to sell blank t-shirt soon. More important than the name is the website itself. so good luck


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We've used GoDaddy and that has worked for us. I also use LunarPages, and have had no problems. 

I would not recommend using Yahoo. I've heard some horror stories about domain problems.


----------

